# What I learned yesterday



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

By now most of you realize I love to hear family stories, proves there are a lot of good people in this world. I was telling this young person how proud I was of them and all the obstacles in life they have overcome. This young person not only finished college, but is one of the most awesome parents I know. This is the part that humbled me, they said I talked to them, not at them. They said I convinced them to believe in themselves that if they worked hard they could achieve their realistic goals. Wow!!!!! What a rush!!!!!! I know being a parent isn't easy, but it must also be one of the most rewarding experiences ever. I would have to credit my wife as well, probably more than me. Thanks for putting up with me as always.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

It seems we affect people the most when we are least aware of it.


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

It is the circle of life!  I like your story


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

You don't have to be a father to be fatherly, Tag; in fact, it's often from guys like you (I'm assuming you're as cool natured in real life as you are here, grounded, & with a sense of true morals) where a lot advice taken to heart is gleaned for a young man. Parents will always be "parents"; you know they want the best for you, but there's going to be rebellion young, & flat out disagreement throughout. Opinions from respected men with "no dog in the fight" tend to mean something, & help to shape outcomes, wether they get credit for their roles, or not. I was fortunate to have guys like you around when I was young, & they'll never fully know the full extent of the role they played.

I can give an example from my own experience with regards to the role such a figure can play; I bought, for my first car, a 1984 Jaguar xj6 Van den Plas (imported from Germany, Han ram air induction, 5 speed tranny, it was the shit)...decked it out with a stereo, rim, etc,etc. I caught nothing but flack from my family for the waste of money, as was true, & as should be expected. But there was one of "you" there, too. You know what he said? He said "hey, nice car! I'll bet your old man yelled at you for it, didn't he?" of course he did. But then he said: "well, I can't blame you...you only get one first car. This is a nice one." But what stuck -to this day- is was what he said next; "well, as long as you take care of what's important, first..." it was right there; it was the validation of my action (that only "you" could provide in this case), & "your" reinforcement of the morals that was what had my family all twisted about my purchase in the first place. That old adage "it takes a village" is true; you have an impact on those in your life, wether you think you do, or not. Kudos to this kid for flying right in tough times, & kudos to your being a good father, with or without kids.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Awesome story Tentacle Toast, I'm relatively sure that is why this Forum is such an awesome place for all ages. Tree Fork is one of the ones at the MWST that made me believe I could become proficient shooting a slingshot, he has no idea how much he helped me. Honestly if I thanked everyone everyday that has helped me it wouldn't be payment enough for their generosity. I hope others share their stories, it's nice to hear good news.


----------

